# muss PS neu installieren - alle Aktionen verloren?



## konem (17. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

mein PS CS3 liefe jahrelang spitze, doch heute gibt es plötzlich Lizensprobleme. In der Meldung steht, ich muss mein PS deinstallieren und neu installieren. Habe es mit reparieren versucht, aber das brachte nichts. Ich will PS nicht deinstallieren, weil ich noch Aktionen habe, die ich nicht gespeichert habe. 

Also, ich weiß, ich kann Aktionen exportieren und laden. Ich kann auch neue Aktionen erstellen und ohne dass ich sie ausdrücklich exportiere, speichert PS die ab, sodass sie beim nächsten Mal wieder benutzt werden können. Aber wo? Ich möchte meine Aktionen gern finden und in einem anderen Ordner zwischenlagern, damit ich sie meinem neu installierten PS wieder einimpfen kann. Da ich mein jetziges PS nicht benutzen kann, besteht keine Möglichkeit mehr, meine Aktionen zu exportieren.

Kann jemand weiterhelfen?

PS.: In Zukunft sichere ich meine Aktionen regelmäßig :I


----------



## Zinken (17. Januar 2012)

Unter "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen/User/Anwendungsdaten/Adobe Photoshop/Adobe Photoshop Settings" (oder so ähnlich) sollten die aktuellen Einstellungen gespeichert sein. Dort gibt es auch eine Datei "Aktionen-Palette".


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. Januar 2012)

%AppData%\Roaming\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CS3\Adobe Photoshop CS3 Settings\Actions Palette.psp

In dieser Datei befinden sich alle in der Actions Palette geladenen Aktionen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## konem (17. Januar 2012)

Wow echt? Die Datei ist 570 mb groß und enthält auch alle von mir erstellten Aktionen? Wäre ja super. Dann hoffe ich, dass ich die Datei, die bei der Neuinstallation entsteht einfach überschreiben kann. x^^x

Vielen Dank und Gruß zurück!


----------



## kalterjava (17. Januar 2012)

Hi,

bzw. lies dir mal das durch, vielleicht musst du auch gar nichts neu installieren. Hat mir erst vor 2 Tagen meine zerschossene Acrobat-Version gerettet, weil ich was von Adobe aus dem Autostart entfernt hatte.

http://kb2.adobe.com/de/cps/405/kb405970.html

Hoffe es hilft.

VG


----------

